# :kd:



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

Darren fucking RULES.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Drew (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

badass


----------



## Lee (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

That's insane. Utterly.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol nice


----------



## darren (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jan 28, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

I have seen the angel of light! LUCIFERRRRRR!  \m/


----------



## Alpo (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Groff (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Jan 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's insane. Utterly.



No, YOU are insane. YOU are insane! YOU are insane!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)

Sleep tight little baby. Sleep tight below the ground.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


>



[action=Chris]looks for a suggested image. Once again, he doesn't find one, so he ignores this, as usual.[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Jan 28, 2008)

That is so badass. 

Nice work, Darren!


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn, that rocks. Cheers, Darren!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## amonb (Jan 29, 2008)

lol 

Time for Abigail I think!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]looks for a suggested image. Once again, he doesn't find one, so he ignores this, as usual.[/action]









This is a start. I don't know how to animate gifs. Perhaps if you took  and slowed down his hands, that would work too.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

Now just beg Darren to make it awesome.


----------



## Groff (Jan 29, 2008)

[ACTION=TheMissing]begs Darren to make it awesome[/ACTION]


----------

